# tach zusammen



## Katzun (17 Aug. 2006)

hallo wollt mich mal vorstellen,

mein name ist katzun komme aus berlin hab schon einiges über euer board gehört ( nur gutes ) und dacht ich meld mich mal hir an und schau mich mal hir um. ich bin auch auf anderen boards aktiv vieleicht kennt der ein oder andere mich schon:WOW: 

hab auch gleich ne frage, wollt bevor ich ich mich vorstell erstmal was posten aber ich komm ja in kein forum rein in welches forum post ich den jetzt?

mit freundlichen fragenden grüßen,

katzun


----------



## fl4m3 (17 Aug. 2006)

Achne der ist auch da:thumbup: 
Ja Herzlich Willkommen bei Celebboard du Berliner 
Dann freu ich mich mal auf deine Posts!
Und warum du in kein Forum posten kannst versteh ich nicht weil irgendwas müsste ja für dich frei sein! Mansche haben ne Speere also Mindestpost das kennst du ja aber überall? ich wisset net musse mal den Muli fragen 
Ansonsten lösch ihn lieber gleich Muli er bringt nur Ärger siehst du ja   
Nein freu mich natürlich das du hier bist mein bärchen 


Grüßchen vom rosaroten


----------



## Muli (17 Aug. 2006)

Ich freue mich ebenso über jeden aktiven Benutzer.
Also erstmal ein dickes Willkommen an dich und schön, dass du bisher nur Gutes von uns gehört hast 

Du müsstest mit 5 geschriebenen Beiträgen eigentlich in fast alle Foren bis auf Celeb-Photoshootings und SHQ / UHQ reinkommen.

Vorher stehen dir viele Foren, vor allem im internationalen Bereich offen 
Ich hoffe dir ist damit gedient!

Ansonsten schick einfach mal eine PN an mich bei individuellen Wünschen! Das Mitglied ist bei uns schliesslich König!!

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## Katzun (17 Aug. 2006)

ja habs gerade gemerkt das ich in dei inter foren rein komm war wohl vorhin schon wieder etwas hecktich 

na ja das mit den 5 beiträgen das werden wir wohl hin bekommen ich denke nächsten monat kann ich auch in die anderen foren 

na denn happy posting


----------



## Muli (18 Aug. 2006)

Na dasklingt doch klasse. Gucke mir so eben mal deine erstellten Beiträge an! Hier schon mal ein Zusammenfassendes Danke und wir lesen uns!

Viel Spass an Board!


----------



## spoiler (18 Aug. 2006)

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen. Sind uns ja auch schon begegnet 

Schön dich hier zuhaben. Viel Spass und HP 

greetz spoili


----------

